# Recommendation For Strawberry Plants



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking to plant some strawberry plants in November and looking for a sweet variety with few ‘pips’ on the skin
I’ve been told Cambridge and Sweetheart are good any other recommendations please
I’ve had Elegance in the past but can’t remember whether that was a good one or not
Thanks
Dave


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Last year I planted Honeoye. The strawberries were delicious but too few. I used plug plants from homebase. I’m currently trying elsanta and Cambridge favourite. Again plug plants because I’m lazy. 

A better option would be to have several plants of different types: early, mid and late season. If you do it right, you get strawberries from late spring to early autumn.

EDIT: Didn’t spot the “few pips”.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Great selection and good stock from here:

https://www.kenmuir.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=80_117


----------



## rocky_robin (Aug 24, 2009)

Hang them ideally on a old gutter instead of the ground to save them spreading everywhere. U can cover them with mesh easily too to prevent the birds eating them


----------

